# Hidden Camera inside a Freemason Lodge



## Blake Bowden (Sep 18, 2013)

I got a good laugh at this conspiracy video on youtube. Boy, would it spice up some meetings...


[video=youtube;Ks_D2drIs6E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ks_D2drIs6E[/video]​


----------



## Benjamin Baxter (Sep 18, 2013)

It might keep some of the brothers awake, well at least  more than the normal business does.


----------



## tomasball (Sep 18, 2013)

How was this staged?


----------



## Brother JC (Sep 18, 2013)

It isn't a "hidden" camera, it's obviously in the center of the building. The chairs have been set up for a show, and there was another dance sequence that was cut at the beginning of the video. The main focus is a fairly common dance routine from (I believe) "Cabaret."
There could be a dozen innocent, logical reasons for this performance. The piece of video is a perfect example of things taken out of context and how they can be mis-read.


----------



## relapse98 (Sep 18, 2013)

Blake Bowden said:


> Boy, would it spice up some meetings



I for one welcome our new dancing members.


----------



## mkmulin (Sep 18, 2013)

Definately staged. What I noticed is that there are two cameras. The original filming the performance and the second filming it from a tv/screen. If you watch the video you can see the sides of the "tv" and at times you can see the namebrand of the "tv" at the bottom of the video but I wasn't able to determine it.  So to me there was evidence of staging and to misrepresent the craft. 


My Freemasonry HD Pro


----------



## Bill Rose (Sep 18, 2013)

I think I would be blinded by that light:mellow:


----------



## mkmulin (Sep 18, 2013)

And also you can see the reflection off of the screen. It is not the true source/original video. 


My Freemasonry HD Pro


----------



## Plustax (Sep 18, 2013)

is this a clip from the Michigan lodge?  lol


----------



## nfasson (Sep 19, 2013)

Wow, a dance routine by a fully-clothed woman... that really rips the roof off of Masonry's evil practices. What's next? A video of Brothers eating veal after the meeting?


My Freemasonry HD Pro


----------



## jrsaldivar (Sep 19, 2013)

What lodge is this my brothers?


My Freemasonry HD Pro


----------



## Blake Bowden (Sep 20, 2013)

relapse98 said:


> I for one welcome our new dancing members.


 
HAHA! I'd bring some $1 bills for that show. Now where's the pole?


----------



## rpbrown (Sep 20, 2013)

Talk about bringing in new members


----------



## Lowcarbjc (Sep 20, 2013)

what degree is this? 99th Luciferian? haha - they can't even get the regalia props right. 


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## jvarnell (Sep 20, 2013)

Where are there aprons? I would think they may need them for a lodge meeting like that.  Where was the furniture of the lodge? and on and on and on...


----------



## FlBrother324 (Sep 21, 2013)

Blake Bowden said:


> I got a good laugh at this conspiracy video on youtube. Boy, would it spice up some meetings...
> [video=youtube;Ks_D2drIs6E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ks_D2drIs6E[/video]​



My Freemasonry HD

Is this the infamous Battle Creek lodge party? Or is it a "Co-masonic" degree ritual? Hmmmmmmmm? LOL :-()
If they did this at my Lodge, half the Brothers would need CPR!  ROFL !!!


----------



## safehouse (Sep 22, 2013)

My Freemasonry HD


----------



## JJones (Sep 22, 2013)

Wow! Some lodges are getting really creative to bring in and keep members!


----------



## Blake Bowden (Sep 26, 2013)

safehouse said:


> It's worth pointing out (1) then men are not wearing any regalia.
> (2) the room is not set out like a lodge.
> (3) three great lights and volume is not on the alter.
> (4) the seating position of the audience is not set like a lodge room
> ...



No matter how rational your argument is, nothing will change the mind of a conspiracist.


----------



## safehouse (Sep 26, 2013)

My Freemasonry HD


----------



## cherrynobel (Oct 7, 2013)

Wow! Very creative work from the conspirators.I think so this youtube video will drive many youngester like me to join freemasonary in droves

My Freemasonry HD


----------



## RedTemplar (Oct 7, 2013)

Looks like a harmless audience to me.


----------



## nfasson (Oct 27, 2013)

What are these people so scared of that they have to take the trouble to produce such an elaborate forgery of a Lodge meeting? I just don't understand the mindset of these zealots who cringe and lash out at anything that doesn't fall within their myopic little world.


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## bezobrazan (Oct 27, 2013)

There has always been a war on critical thinking & independent thought. The people who fall for that video, do so because it supports their narrow & limited world view & experience. 


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## Chaz (Oct 27, 2013)

Ahh so that's what I missed with the hw, prolly a clandestine lodge lol


My Freemasonry HD


----------

